# A moment on the track....



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

After a few testrounds, i have made a video of the first trip on the track.
My layout is based on a southern German environment, late era 3.


http://youtu.be/IAGCf8LIT4U


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice...smooth train operations, excellent scenery. Thank you for showing it to us. :appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great video, and one really nice layout!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Very impressive. Excellent!


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Just a few new shots.......


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

And because it was requested by someone else (and I thought it was a good idea and a just a minute work) the version without music .......


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful scenery. The curved bridge is awesome! Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Just a few new shots, someone gave me a few new cars


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice. I hope to have mine looking that good in a year or so.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Peter

Beautiful model work...most certainly enhanced by
the fantastic quiet jazz...you just don't hear tasteful
music like that anymore.

Don


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

The scenery around those water wheels is simply wonderful! Very real-looking. Well done! :appl:


----------

